# What mac do you have?



## ksv (Nov 16, 2001)

My impression is that 90 % of all the users here have a new, shiny PowerMac G4 or something like that. I'm going to find out if that's true. What mac(s) do you have?


----------



## tismey (Nov 16, 2001)

I have 3 Powerbooks - my luvverly tibook, a 1400cs (plan - to upgrade it to a G3 and see if I can get X running) and a 170. So I voted Powerbook G4 and other/older


----------



## Biff (Nov 16, 2001)

This is what I have...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 16, 2001)

WEll I have the mac in my signature, and a Performa 635 with I hardly use.

I wanna get a G5 when they come out, so I am saving up 
(if the books I buy dont make me go broke )


Admiral


----------



## Iuis (Nov 16, 2001)

I have:
PowerBook 520
PowerBook 540
PowerBook G3 Wallstreet
PowerBook G3 Pismo
PowerBook G4 500Mhz 
So..as you can see I am also a power book freak


----------



## Neozzz (Nov 16, 2001)

I have a Dual G4 450 30 gig, 384 mb and a  Apple 17 inch Flat Panel!


----------



## level9 (Nov 16, 2001)

You forgot Powerbook G3, so I put it in under "other". 

1) G4/867, 1.5 GB, 60+30 GB drives, 9.2.1 and 10.1
2) beige G3/266 with 450 ZIF overclocked to 535, 756 MB, 6+30 GB, 9.1 and 10.1.1
3) 266 Wallstreet, 192MB, 4 GB, 9.1 and 10.1.1

(G4/867 - 9:42PM  up 26 days, 20:34, 4 users, load averages: 1.45, 1.40, 1.34)


----------



## Joseph Spiros (Nov 16, 2001)

Well, thats a trick question, well isn't it? Heres the macs (and monitors) I *HAVE* now:

1) Mac Classic
2) Mac IIcx /w broken Floppy Drive (no way of getting stuff on it w/o networking/internetting)
3) 500-series Powerbook
4) AppleVision 17" Monitor (Beige, old, but flat screen... rather nice)
5) Mac IIcx Monochrome Monitor
6) Apple Performa Plus Display

However, I am getting on of these in January (unless I cant wait and get the G4 early):

A) look in my info
 OR
B) A faster, DP G4, or a G5 if they come out in Jan.

So, I voted, PowerMac G4 2001 or later, and the older option.


----------



## WoLF (Nov 16, 2001)

heh i have an iMac 500mhz at home and an iMac 400mhz at the office

lucky people who actually have a blue and white g3 or any type of g4

Im looking to buy any model of a g4 sometime

got any places or selling one?
spencer@txk.net
email me


----------



## ksv (Nov 17, 2001)

As I thought, there are many PowerMac G4's here 
Yup, I forgot the Powerbook G3 (and the other Powerbooks), but there wasn't place for them anyway.

Here's my systems:
iMac rev D 333 MHz/6 GB/256 MB
PowerMac 8600 400 MHz G3/2+4+30 GB/224 MB
(iBook Dual USB 500 MHz/10 GB/384 MB)
Powerbook 1400cs (controlling an el-piano) 
Performa 5200 (server/router)

The only thing I need now is a PowerMac G4/G5...


----------



## ksv (Nov 17, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Joseph Spiros _
> *Well, thats a trick question, well isn't it? Heres the macs (and monitors) I *HAVE* now:
> 
> 1) Mac Classic
> ...



Eh, which of the machines are you running OS X on?...


----------



## fiznutz (Nov 17, 2001)

well besides from the one in the signature
an IIsi still going strong!


----------



## sithious (Nov 17, 2001)

i have:


----------



## cybergoober (Nov 17, 2001)

*iMac DV+/450*
384  MB RAM
20 GB HD--Mac OS 9.2.1/ OS X 10.1.1

*G4/466 (Digital Audio)*
512 MB RAM
30 GB HD--Mac OS 9.2.1/ OS X 10.1.1
15 GB HD--Empty (for now)

*G4 Cube/450 (DVD)*
196 MB RAM
20 GB HD--Mac OS X 10.1.1

*PowerBook G4 Titanium/500 (soon to be 667!  )*
384 MB RAM
20 GB HD--Mac OS 9.2.1/ OS X 10.1.1

That's about it...for now

*NOTE: All but the iMac are my machines at work


----------



## ksuther (Nov 17, 2001)

You seem to have neglected two more categories: PowerBook G3 A or B and PBG3 later, it seems lots of people have those 

My Wall Street resents that 
Ah well, I have my TiBook now


----------



## tagliatelle (Nov 17, 2001)

No comment, I need an additional model for free.


----------



## Alex (Nov 17, 2001)

My first Mac: Summer of 2000 iMac (Indigo iMac DV)
Then I got a Newton 130
Then 2 Mac Classics
and my Baby..... Combo Drive iBook, (upgrading to 640 MB).

Thats all...


----------



## tagliatelle (Nov 17, 2001)

5260
460
= 2XPerforma
Do you know that BL has 45 children from different women?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 17, 2001)

The women I dont mind, the children I do mind.... one work for ya... CONTRACEPTIVES 

As for the newton, IT KICKS PDA A$$   I love it!


----------



## Alex (Nov 17, 2001)

It kicked butt... but now I realise that I dont even need a pda, with my iBook and all... Just dont tell ma' and dad =D 

I do use my Handspring more than my Newton though....

I guess I do have too many toys.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 17, 2001)

He he I have many toys too 
I was considering getting an iBook, but....
I wanted to be really mobile, I could not lug it around everywhere.
The newton is cool even now, since I can do a lot with it, games, PIM, work.

Yes it is as big as an agenda (lol ) but what the hey, HWR is unreachable, even 5 years past it's demise.

I preordered an iPaq 3870 (with bluetooth) as a complement to my newton...what can I say? I love my toys


----------



## Alex (Nov 17, 2001)

Anyone who has an iPod is not my freind... for I, have a lack of money. =D


----------



## Alex (Nov 17, 2001)

(even though you said iPaq)... I really need to reread people's posts.


----------



## alexachucarro (Nov 17, 2001)

I have a lovely Quicksilver G4. My first Mac was an LC575 (North American Model). Then the first Mac I bought was the Rev B (Bondi Blue) iMac. UK model. And about 3 weeks ago I got the new Quicksilver!!!

Why are you interested in all of this?


----------



## thedbp (Nov 18, 2001)

I just upgraded my macs and I'm looking to gloat, and here's the perfect place to do it.

My current state-of-the-Mac address is:


----------



## ksv (Nov 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by alexachucarro _
> *I have a lovely Quicksilver G4. My first Mac was an LC575 (North American Model). Then the first Mac I bought was the Rev B (Bondi Blue) iMac. UK model. And about 3 weeks ago I got the new Quicksilver!!!
> 
> Why are you interested in all of this? *



Well, I'm interested in how many lucky owners of a G4 there are here compared to me, who only sit here with a old, grey powermac...


----------



## rmcquistion (Nov 18, 2001)

I have Power Mac 8100/80. They may be slow machine, but they are still good and still useful! 
But I am stuck with Mac OS 9.

I can't even run Mac OS 9.1 or 9.2.1.


----------



## larryinfl (Nov 19, 2001)

I've got the AMAZING G4 CUBE! I love this thing. It is a shame it did not do better. 

G4 450 Mhz
1 GB RAM
30 GB Internal 7200 RPM
60 GB 7200 RPM FireWire Drive (Oxford 911)
32 MB Radion Graphics Card
16x Firewire CD-R
Cable Modem
250 USB Zip Drive
17" Studio Display
Epson Photo Printer

Bring it on Intel!
I love my Mac!  
 

Web Design --> http://www.lawrenceward.com


----------



## pbrice (Nov 19, 2001)

Just as Mac uses like to gloat over Wintel users, I think Cube users like to gloat over other Mac users.  Not that Cube users are better, just that we're a very blessed bunch.

I have a Cube.  I love it.  It's sits beautifully on my desk, and is whisper quiet.  I don't know how I will ever put up with a noisy computer again.


----------



## Red Phoenix (Nov 19, 2001)

Here's mine:
400 MHz Blue and White G3
PowerBook 180
PowerBook 160

My old StarMax 3000/180 MT (with the 603e chip) is in the hands of my parents.


----------



## ghost51 (Nov 19, 2001)

I have a very cool Ti2/667/30g/512mb/DVD machine (for which I voted), but I also have a Pismo 400 and PowerBook G3/266 (for which I couldn't vote!


----------



## cockneygeezer (Nov 21, 2001)

I got my Mac in March 2001 and it has been a dream to use.

PowerBook G4 400MHz 
20GB Hard drive
1024MB RAM
Airport Card
DVD ROM Drive


----------



## Jasoco (Nov 21, 2001)

Well.. my main OS X machine is a 2000 iMac DV+ 450 (Ruby) running OS X 10.1

My other Macs are:
 Macintosh Plus (System 6.0.8 on floppy)
 Macintosh SE (System 7.0)
 Macintosh Classic II (System 7.5.5)
 Macintosh Color Classic (System 7.6 missing files.. Need full install)
 Macintosh LC III (System 7.5.5) - 12" RGB Apple monitor - Apple IIe card
 Macintosh IIci (System 7.5.5) - 14" RGB Color Performa Monitor - 2x Caddie CD ROM Drive
 PowerMac 8100 (OS 9.1) - 17" Sony Trinitron Multiscan 200sx - 96MB RAM
 PowerBook Duo 2300c (OS 8.6)
 PowerBook Duo 270c (System 7.5.5)
 PowerBook Duo 230 and 270c for parts
 PowerBook DuoDock with color lid

Along with miscellaneous extras:
 Personal LaserWriter 320
 Localtalk Ethernet Bridge
 PowerUser 44MB SCSI removable HD w/ two cartridges
 40MB SCSI HD
 Nubus RasterOPS Videocard (Sloooooowww)
 Some sort of Nubus SCSI card
 GlobalVillage Serial Teleport Modem


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 21, 2001)

you know...
I always wanted a 20th anniv mac 




Admiral


----------



## free&unmuzzled (Nov 21, 2001)

I have a ZX Spectrum 48K, can I run OS X?


----------



## ksv (Nov 22, 2001)

I have a Sinclair ZX 81 (it's reeeaaally cool!), but I don't think a 4 MHz Z80-processor and 1 kB RAM is enough...


----------



## sithious (Nov 22, 2001)

*whooo-hooo!* 

i've got a zx81 too! ... what a great little computer... os x runs a little slow though, and i had a hell of a time translating darwin into BASIC...


----------



## ulrik (Nov 22, 2001)

Besides of what's written in my sig, I have:

2x Apple II
1x Lisa
1x Apple plus

Got them from a friend who used to collect such stuff maybe a year ago, even managed to get most of them to work with old Systems I got from various internet sources.

I am not running OS X on any of them


----------



## ksv (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sithious _
> *whooo-hooo!
> 
> i've got a zx81 too! ... what a great little computer... os x runs a little slow though, and i had a hell of a time translating darwin into BASIC...  *



hehe, sure 
can you send me the code, preferably as a sound file?


----------



## free&unmuzzled (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## ulrik (Nov 22, 2001)

screw Doom 3...


----------



## ksv (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by free&unmuzzled _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Is that Quake IV or something? 

Heh, I could've done better graphics than that on my ZX 81


----------

